# This Weeks Brand New Friday Night Conversation



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes last week for Remington's birthday. He had a blast of course.

How is everything going? Fall kinda stalled here except for its getting darker faster.

I dont know when daylight saving times happens this year . There has been talk about leaving it alone but as with most things government its dragging behind.

What are your plans for tonight? this weekend?

What's for supper? For me its stew time.

Brunswick stew. As long as I can remember we put up stew for the winter. One store had Boston but for 99 cents a pound. So i got some. Getting the chicken on sale today. Got to watch that these days. For those that have not had it. it delicious. Its a southern invention.

Anyway that is the kick off. Join in with comments . Take in different direction. anything is ok


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Ice Cream. That's what's for my dinner. Don't know what the others are eating but I decided on Ice Cream. Specifically Sweet Cream with York Peppermint patties. For dessert it'll be Cherry Garcia.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@ QtrBel, I'm coming to your house for supper! Really I'm trying to watch my sweets and snacks. I've always been able to eat anything and as much as I wanted and never gain an once and I could always see my abs. Wellll those days are over. After my operation I'm having a hangover my belt problem.
This week the weather has been great and had 2 rains that we desperately needed totaling 1 1/4" and it didn't even close the crack in the ground. Now the grass has started growing which is great as I didn't want to sell cattle till mid-November. My middle daughter moved to Florida last month and she is in town to clean out her duplex and I'm helping on that tomorrow. Tonight the family is gathering at my youngest daughter's for a fried chicken dinner. Ready for that.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy Friday!

Stovies/stew for tea tonight as well! I'm turning to comfort food more often; part of me must be wanting hiberate for the winter. A work friend gave me tupperware full of millionaire's shortbread, scones, macaroons and oatcakes. She always make too much. I think dessert will be a scone and most of the rest will go to a neighbour. 

Our weather has been showery and cold this week. The roads and grass were frosty when I left for work mid week. It's 10C/51F and sunny today. Noticeably shorter days here and our clocks change on 30th October.

A heating engineer is due in an hour to give my central heating and boiler its annual check. The CO monitor beside the boiler reached the end of its life during the week. Both are in the attic so it'll be easier for him to replace. I couldn't work out where the beeping was coming from and spent ages checking old phones and other tech.

Rode this morning, we had a pole work and jumping session. We were a bit limited in what we could do as the ground wasn't great. After an hour we went out on the roads for a short hack.

Food shopping tomorrow otherwise I've nothing else planned. Back to work on Sunday.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@ksbowman I'm thinking about Swiss Chocolate as the appetizer and am approaching a 7 course meal.....🍨

4 courses short. I'm sure I'll figure them out though. I'm thinking hibernation, big time. I'll have to look at the weather. Typically that says a pretty cold, cold front that will settle in is on the way.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

@Caledonian When I was typing that was thinking how could I get some to to you. Impossible of course but I so enjoy your stories and pictures from your country


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh @QtrBel, my doctor would kill me for what that would do to my bloodsugar levels.... 
I'm so tempted but not want a slice of hide torn off me...nor actually that much makes me feel ill and my gall-bladder would be callingmy name.

So, chili is on the menu tonight....homemade of course.
Medium spicy cause hubby not like it to hot.....
Served either on a bed of rice or noodles, which ever I grab first..
Chili is already started and will simmer for another hour then sit to marinate more, turn the heat back on and supper is ready when the noodles/rice are done. Fresh veges already peeled and sliced as appropriate...

We are still recovering from the flooding we took compliments of Ian.
We can finally see grass again today....
The horses are home for the first time in 3 weeks locked in, but soon to go out to wander the pasture they ate all their hay this morning as they did last night...they've been looking for hay tells me our grass is now junk and busy food time of the year.
We have to go buy lime to lime the yard and paddock area...time to sweeten the ground or all the acid from decomposing is going to kill their grass.... 
_Anyone have preference for pelletized or pulverized lime?_ We wear long sleeves & pants, googles and respirators regardless so not inhaling dust when we spread the stuff....
That should keep us busy nearly the entire weekend...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My mom used to make the best beef stew in her cast iron dutch oven...pot was large enough to feed 8 easily, so good sized.
My sister has a larger family so she has that pot and my stew looks anemic made in aluminum cookware, but it tastes good....
Sadly my cast iron skillet is not deep enough to cook stew in...

Mom had a recipe for something called Chicken California...again her dutch oven used.
One pot, start it and ignore it till suppertime.
It was simple and everything in the one pot was fantastic for busy fall weekends as kids or camping and we came in from hiking trails as a family...my dad would pull the pot out of the fire coals and embers and take the lid off and the smell was heavenly. A loaf of fresh baked bread and yum...my mouth still waters at the thought.

I don't own that insta' pot thing but wonder if some of these treasures would turn out the same from them....  
🐴....


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My brother has tried a few of the family favorites and there is no comparison. The Instapot sits at the bottom of the cabinet and doesn't get used. I'd never had chili served with rice until I moved here. We always serve with cornbread. 

I'll pay for that meal as well. I haven't had the envie for ice cream that bad in fornever. Chances are I'll get off work and pick up the Sweet Cream and Peppermint Patties and call it done. Now whether I eat it all up or not.....

I'll probably pull the cast iron out to cook chicken thighs for a gumbo this weekend. That means potatoe salad to pile on top. Yum.

We cleaned out a few of the planting areas trees had grown up in after Sally. Lost one blueberry and broke my favorite rose into three. It amazes me how fast those trees grew into trees. Towering above plants already towering above me. Cleaned most of the English ivy off the shed and out of that bed.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I missed last week’s, so happy birthday Remington! Last week was crazy because we were really sick. We are all on the mend now though.

It’s been a lot of fall work, which has been really nice although there is always a little… hmm, extra when riding a two-year-old at work. She’s doing great though. So much ambition and stamina… Husband and I were discussing how horses like her don’t necessarily carry the pride they once did. I mean, look at today. We are out 21 branded calves or something like that still, and so they are hunting for them.

Hunting for them means using the motorcycles, because there is so much country to cover. Yet, it used to be that horses saw those big searches, and what can be done in a day now took a few. So, back when that kind of riding was done, a horse like Queen was prized. They were horses with a deep well. Yet today, this is more of a hindrance. You can have a horse like Lucy, who is super athletic as well and talented, but who gets a little lazy when days get hard. Those horses are easier to get really broke. As far as show horses, talent and stamina for what is required and no more is a good thing.

Of course, there are those like @phantomhorse13 who still need a lot of bottom, but overall, a horse with a little less is more practical. Anyways, it was an interesting thought.

The puppies are just about to open their eyes! They are all doing well, and they seem to have their little personalities showing.

As far as daylight savings goes, as much as I appreciate my sleep, I wish they’d leave it where it is now.

Oh, as I was deciding what pictures to use, here is one I got after these mustangs finally turned away from us! Husband and I were on a pretty steep ridge and that herd took quite the run at us. Husband was hollering and waving his hat and trying to get them to turn. They were just running blind at us because something spooked them. I was proud of my little filly though! She stood like a statue and just watched. I wondered what would happen when she ran into her old friends…


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

This is another of those weeks I say, "How the heck did Friday get here so soon?" LOL 

Speaking of ice cream, the store had pineapple sherbert! It's been ages since I've seen it anywhere so of course I had to grab 1/2 a gallon. Delicious and it has a lot of pineapple in it. Hubs doesn't think he's ever had it before but he liked it and that's saying something since he doesn't have a very adventurous palate. 

Not sure what is on the menu tonight. Lunch will be leftover tacos from last night. Potato soup sounds really good but that is one of those things I have to save for when I'm dining alone. 

We had some very minor sprinkles the last couple of days but not even enough to settle the dust. It is dry, dry, dry here. The horses are happy it has cooled down though.

No specific plans except the stepson may come down to help hang the new security light on the barn. Our old one took a crap this week. I'll have to make a good supper as payment.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Dinner will be whatever is nearby, as I'm at work. Three of us had a breakfast at a local diner - yogurt/granola/fruit for me, french toast for one, and a BLT for the other. I have a sandwich packed with cranberry-walnut chicken salad. The caf at the hospital we're based at often has good food. I always seem to be hungrier on the 7a-7p shift than the 10a-10pm. Probably just wonky from getting up earlier than my body would prefer. 

My dad was sent to the ER on Wednesday after his doctor found a PE (pulmonary embolism, a clot in the lung) on a chest CT (done for other reasons, not on suspicion of PE). They kept him a day, found additional clots in the lung and legs, and put him on a blood thinner. He's rather put out by that, as he considers the risks of a blood thinner higher than the risks posed by clots. It's exasperating to explain. He's well otherwise, and will be following up with his cardiologist ASAP. But it's been a hectic couple of days. 

Wednesday was otherwise a perfectly lovely day. I went to the barn, we rode by ourselves, and then followed another ride out. I got to spend time with my riding instructor who is back from a vacation and feeling better from her illness. We tried an old English saddle of hers on Jasper, just for fun, didn't fit. Sadly, the lovely Australian saddle we found in the old hayroom didn't fit either. 

There is a new boarder at the barn. A big black draft cross. Good looking horse, probably a bit overweight even for his size. Makes Jas look small.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Sending well wishes to your dad @redbadger .


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@redbadger I’m sorry about your dad! I hope he improves quickly!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Sending more well wishes to your Dad @redbadger So sorry hes going threw this and you as well..


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Count me in....all the best for dad @redbadger. _ 

Its difficult I guess when you understand and know the risks of certain conditions from your profession and getting the parents on board to watch and take better care and yell when something isn't them and they know it..
Wish I still had my parents to worry over.... 
🐴 ..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm still mulling over 'Millionaire's shortbread". What can warrant that name?

oh, and one of the courses with the ice cream smorgasbord must be (the formerly discussed) pralines!!!

And, as always, I am so impressed by @Knave's descritions of her llife on the ranch, all the REAL hard work . . . . followed by . . . wait for it . . . . . . . puppies!!!!!

as for here, well, I spent FOUR, count them 4 days painting in the art studio up at my mom's beach house. was heavenly. I shall post the results on my art thread.
The weather is , as always, clear and pretty. But, we need rain, like yesterday! no rain in sight on the radar, and wildfires raging and the smoke a daily thing. You would never guess it's mid October as my flowers are still blooming gangbusters out front. People walk by and gawk at them. And tell me how much they enjoy them. Makes it worth the money and effort to plant them all.

Oh, I tried to make Jambalaya from scratch last night. didn't have the boxed stuff. my son said it was good, but tasted like the "Thanksgiving " version of Jambalaya .. I think I needed different spices, that I don't have , like file?

Riding 2 or 3 times a week. It's really building my abs!


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your dad @redbadger , sending well wishes to you both. My dad had the same, his symptoms suggested a stomach bug. If he hadn't just had an operation on his leg I think they might have missed it. He wasn't happy about the blood thinning drugs but he got through it and eventually came off them.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

tinyliny said:


> I'm still mulling over 'Millionaire's shortbread". What can warrant that name?


Millionaire's shortbread is very sweet and rich. It's a layer of thick chocolate on top of soft caramel and then shortbread. It takes me back to when I was a kid, as my aunt used to make huge trays of it for the family or school and she would give me the first choice. I always went for a corner square as they were thicker and were a little bit more baked. 😋









Millionaire's Shortbread Recipe


Millionaire's Shortbread is a rich, decadent treat made up of three layers: a shortbread crust, chewy golden caramel, and thick chocolate ganache.




insanelygoodrecipes.com







aubie said:


> hen I was typing that was thinking how could I get some to to you. Impossible of course but I so enjoy your stories and pictures from your country


I'd love to try Brunswick stew! Doubtful that it would survive the flight over!



Knave said:


> Hunting for them means using the motorcycles, because there is so much country to cover


The following came to mind when I read this! 

I've travelled this route so many times I could do it with my eyes shut but I don't remember seeing our Highland cows on bikes. 

It's Rannoch Moor, the mountain Buachaille Etive Mòr, and a side road heading towards Glen Coe and Ballachulish.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

ksbowman said:


> @ QtrBel, I'm coming to your house for supper! Really I'm trying to watch my sweets and snacks. I've always been able to eat anything and as much as I wanted and never gain an once and I could always see my abs. Wellll those days are over. After my operation I'm having a hangover my belt problem.
> This week the weather has been great and had 2 rains that we desperately needed totaling 1 1/4" and it didn't even close the crack in the ground. Now the grass has started growing which is great as I didn't want to sell cattle till mid-November. My middle daughter moved to Florida last month and she is in town to clean out her duplex and I'm helping on that tomorrow. Tonight the family is gathering at my youngest daughter's for a fried chicken dinner. Ready for that.


I have that problem. Diagnosed as Dunlop's Disease...my belly dunlopped over my belt! LOL!


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> Oh @QtrBel, We have to go buy lime to lime the yard and paddock area...time to sweeten the ground or all the acid from decomposing is going to kill their grass....
> _Anyone have preference for pelletized or pulverized lime?_ We wear long sleeves & pants, googles and respirators regardless so not inhaling dust when we spread the stuff....
> That should keep us busy nearly the entire weekend...


Pelletized (or "prilled") lime is so much easier to spread, but it's usually a fair bit more expensive. I eat the extra expense because it's almost impossible to spread powdered easily.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Caledonian I’ll have to show that to husband when he gets home! He hates the bikes. He’s not bad on a bike, when he was young he used to be one of those people who partied at the dunes on them, but my dad is so stinking crazy on a bike it makes it hard for him. Lol. On occasion his “blue horse,” bucks him off.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

QtrBel said:


> My brother has tried a few of the family favorites and there is no comparison. The Instapot sits at the bottom of the cabinet and doesn't get used. I'd never had chili served with rice until I moved here. We always serve with cornbread.
> 
> I'll pay for that meal as well. I haven't had the envie for ice cream that bad in fornever. Chances are I'll get off work and pick up the Sweet Cream and Peppermint Patties and call it done. Now whether I eat it all up or not.....
> 
> I'll probably pull the cast iron out to cook chicken thighs for a gumbo this weekend. That means potatoe salad to pile on top. Yum.


I really enjoy cooking with cast iron. Have been making an effort to create "blue plate specials" from assorted individual ingredients...this week I've simmered a couple of really great pot roasts in an oven-going cast iron Dutch oven, parceled into vacuum bags and popped into the freezer so we can have "real meals" by just simmering the bags in hot water. 

With this dry weather, I want to try to cook in the outdoor Dutch at least once a week, to polish up my skills. A pan of cornbread in the Dutch would be a fun challenge, to have alongside a bowl of "blue plate special" chili!.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If dad made it, it was in cast iron. My mom stuck with a square pan. I have an enameled cast iron pan but it doesn't cook like cast iron does. Cast iron gives you that crisp edge and leaves it somewhat oily.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Okay, I've decided what's for dinner: "Sara's Mexican Cornbread" in the Dutch oven. It's a layer of cornbread batter, filling of spicy hamburger/chiles/onions/cheese, and the rest of the cornbread batter poured over the top. 

I've never baked directly in the Dutch without a pan to keep the batter off the bottom, so this will be a good challenge! I'm also trying out "Cowboy Brand" 100% hardwood briquets because I think Kingsford sucks for DO cooking! LOL! Seems like as soon as they're barely ready, they turn to ash in no time. A lot of DO recipes require long, slow cooking. I know there have been some "formula" changes in recent years. More filler I expect.

I've never had a decent supply of hardwood to actually try cooking in the DO with it. But now I do. It's a matter of splitting some of it up.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Happy Friday!

i haven’t read the others post but I’ll get to that!


Dinner is chili! I made homemade pizza dough to make little pizzas last night. After dinner I’m having a get together with some of my friends and family to catch up and eat snacks while their kids go off to hang out lol


this week has been long, I’ve taken on extra days with work so my days are really busy now! I don’t regret it cause I love working but sometimes it can be exhausting.


I went out to feed the horses this morning bright and early, it was still dark but saw my mare walking around the yard!! Yikes!! My gelding was in the field like “what the heck is she doing” anyway, it was pretty easy to catch her but she’s an escape artist and known for this so the closet thing I had with me was a calf halter, I just threw it around her neck and walked her back.
It was late when I fed them and I thought I latched the little “people” gate, a gate just for people to go through, but I was tired and remeber latching it, but it probably never went through the little latch holder thing, though I swear I double checked it but oh well.

anyway, that’s why I love my gelding so much, he’ll stay out of trouble even though his first name should be trouble, I think he learned from the last time someone opened the gate and let them go, it had to be 2-3 miles they ran/walked, I still don’t know who was messing with them but I’m glad they quit.

I cleaned the whole house today and finally got a momment to crash, phew 😅.

This morning at work I accidentally stepped on a metal rake and it came back and hit my in the forehead, now I have a big bruise..

my trainer had some unexpected family passings so I took some food to her and her whole family from our deli/store. And now I’ve been attempting to work with my guy while she’s taking a break from training for a few days..

on the bright side, the weather has been beautiful! No rain in sight, wohoo.

Anyway, hope everyone has a good & safe weekend!

My guy!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

speaking of Dutch Ovens . . .years ago I used to do summer trips with my dad and friends on Sea Kayaks, out in the islands of British Collumbia, Canada. We did Desolation Sound twice, Barclay Sound and off the West coast of Vancouber Island , on Vargas Island ( all that name dropping is for our esteemed Canadian members). . 



Well, unlike backpacking where you need to consider every pound you must carry, in a sea kayak you can carry a ton of stuff, esecially if there is never a need to do a portage. So, we had a Dutch oven with us, out in the wilderness. We made blackberry cobbler using locallly foraged berries and bisquick. cornbread, salmon stew, brownies, you name it. AND clam chowder

The government always posted signs in that area saying don't eat the clams, due to red tide poisoning. They just posted signs up and left them up , regarddless of actual conditions. We would rake the gravel and get buckets of butter clams. We cooked them up first, and my dad said if you chewed up some and put it on on your lips and tongue and waited 15 minutes, but did not swallow, and your mouth did not go numb, they were probably safe to eat. So, we made bodacious clam chowder in that Dutch Oven.!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

dogpatch said:


> Okay, I've decided what's for dinner: "Sara's Mexican Cornbread" in the Dutch oven. It's a layer of cornbread batter, filling of spicy hamburger/chiles/onions/cheese, and the rest of the cornbread batter poured over the top.
> 
> I've never baked directly in the Dutch without a pan to keep the batter off the bottom, so this will be a good challenge! I'm also trying out "Cowboy Brand" 100% hardwood briquets because I think Kingsford sucks for DO cooking! LOL! Seems like as soon as they're barely ready, they turn to ash in no time. A lot of DO recipes require long, slow cooking. I know there have been some "formula" changes in recent years. More filler I expect.
> 
> I've never had a decent supply of hardwood to actually try cooking in the DO with it. But now I do. It's a matter of splitting some of it up.


I assume you have a lid on the Dutch Oven, and put some hot coals on top of the lid, for even heating.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> I assume you have a lid on the Dutch Oven, and put some hot coals on top of the lid, for even heating.


Yes. The trick with baking is getting it cooked through without burning the bottom!  For this recipe, very few coals on the bottom, several more on top, turning the oven and lid several times during cooking for even heating. One method I've used before is to bake for about 40% of the time with top and bottom coals, then take the oven off the bottom coals and finish with top heat only. Have made pizza, yeast bread and pie in the DO successfully, but I'm not "good" at it because I don't practice enough.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

So, it's 23:20 in Chile. I'm alone at home since my bf is off to work for 3 days, he arrives tomorrow. I'm tired. When he's not here I end up really tired between the chickens, horses, alpacas, ducks, donkey + house.

Today I made the decision of sending my mare to training, so an experienced trainer can work directly with her daily and hopefully be back in 4 weeks. I'm talking with the trainer to arrange when to send her and how much it will cost. This, after my mare went crazy yesterday when I rode her. The story: we worked the land to sow alfalfa (not yet), around 10 acers of soft land that is PERFECT to practice and train with the horses. So I went there starting from my house. She was doing good until I asked to walk over the land, she got nervous so we did some minutes of just walking. When she was okay, I asked for a trot and then the problems began. Generally she will refuse to work, that's not new... but we had already overcome the bucks. 

I'm trying to teach her how to turn/change directions while troting but she doesn't stand the pressure while troting (she will start moving her head side to side, after that she will buck if I don't end the pressure). So, after some bucking she made the turns and we were able to do some "squares" around the arena (note: those 10 acres have no fence and they connect to the rest of the fenceless farm). Then I asked her to stop, she usually stops nicely; not yesterday. She decided it was showtime and started with the real bucks, troting + kicking + standing. I was there... riding her, almost laughing because my patience got to a limit. I controlled her, asked again for walk, but she wanted to trot. So I kept asking for a walk, then more bucks. I rode her back to the house, took off the reins and bit and started lunging her. I lunged her for around 15 minutes, asking for a trot and gallop. I rode her again to the arena and she improved a lot.

STILL, I'M SO TIRED.... so so tired of not being able to fully enjoy her as much as I want. She is 100% better than she was before, but for once in my life I really just want to have a pet that isn't a challenge hahaha. 


Side note: She has a wonderful pace, every time I ride her I feel like I'm walking or riding a cloud. Even when she trots, she's soft. That's why I almost can't care less when she bucks, I'm glued to her body and all her movements feel nice to me (reason why I love riding her). 

I ate sushi I bought for lunch, had some for dinner + a salad!

No plans for this weekend, just train my colt maybe 

((It's 23:40, writing in English takes up so much time hahaha))


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

1. I borrowed @QtrBel ’s ice cream idea for supper last night. Except for The old Islay Dairy drug store from my youth, the best milkshakes are found at the Sonic drive-in burger place. So it was a big strawberry milkshake and cheese sticks, they have the best of those too😍

2. It’s 57 (F) at 5:00 AM. By Tuesday evening we are predicted to drop to the high 20’s for night temps. Three nights in the 20’s, three nights in the 30’s.

Soooooo the heated outdoor tubs get hooked up this weekend — blah☹

3. Critter chiro Monday, vet/dentist Tuesday. I’ll be too poor to pay attention by Wednesday🙄

4. @JCnGrace , I think the weather front that gave you a little rain was the one that picked up speed and rolled over Middle Tennessee last week. Straight line winds destroyed two homes that I know of and did a lot of damage. We lost power for three hours and have some small branches to pick up in the barnyard but that’s it.

I saw enough rain to settle the dust for several days but we are still on the edge of light drought conditions.

5. The bushing for the gearshift on my car is ordered. Hopefully it will be here Monday and I will have my car back by the time I have to go to town next Wednesday.

My car is standard shift - imagine my surprise when I pulled into the chiropractor’s parking lot, put the car in reverse and the gear shift came out of the linkage😳😳.

That could have ended really bad, had I been downshifting for a turn, a traffic light, in traffic ———amazing how a $10-$15 part could have changed my Fate in ugly ways.

At any rate, DH has “friends in low places” so the tow truck driver was there in thirty minutes to haul my car off to the dealership. DH rode back with him and left me his truck so I wouldn’t have to hitch a ride home.

6. Leaves are barely turning and with it being so dry, they aren’t spectacular. I am seeing a lot of walnuts. I also saw a couple of hedge apples along the road, I have not seen them for a few years so I’m not sure what that means in terms of weather.

7. Both horses are furring up nicely for winter. I was worried about Duncan, being as how he’s a California Kid but he is growing a great short & fuzzy coat, similar to what Joker (RIP) grew. I‘ve got turnout blankets for both horses but I hope I don’t need them — sliding blankets up the side of 16.1H & 17H fellas is not what I want to do these days.

8. I STILL haven’t managed to take a stool up to the attic and go thru my big box of pictures - there are windows up there so it’s not like I’m heading into some scary attic movie 🙄🙄

I said that to say all I have is Duncan getting red light therapy on his sacrum yesterday. I also did his legs, which meant holding the pad on his legs because I‘m not comfortable Velcroing the pad on his legs just yet.

I normally don’t halter him for anything but he understands a halter & lead rope means don’t move. Electric cords were involved, I needed him to be still. Even so, I didn’t tie Duncan, just threw the rope over pipe rail.

Look at that brutally handsome dark bay winter coat on that chubby tummy😍😍. I THINK he is a seal bay @QtrBel ?, even though his spring fur looks sooty.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

baysfordays said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> i haven’t read the others post but I’ll get to that!
> 
> ...


Ugh I understand how it feels seeing one of the horses in the garden hahaha. Mine are all space artists and actually lost their night freedom because of that! I would wake up almost every night to catch them and get them off the garden! 

Your guy is beautiful!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

walkinthewalk said:


> Look at that brutally handsome dark bay winter coat on that chubby tummy😍😍. I THINK he is a seal bay @QtrBel ?, even though his spring fur looks sooty.


Seal is so dark as to look black. Personally I think it is anything from darkest brown to basically black with soft points and muzzle as the give away. I know in genetic circles there is talk of black and tan vs seal. The distinguishing factor is that there isn't a reddish cast.

I'd say he fits.

I just made it through the Sweet Cream with Peppermint Patties. Made it home and basically got the horses and dogs fed then went to bed. Don't know what the others ate but I've got a mess to clean in the kitchen.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

@aubie, what kind of meat do you put in your Brunswick stew? My mom refused to eat it because, when she was a child, her folks down in LA used to hunt squirrel, 'possum and racoons to put in it. She didn't believe my dad that he'd only use chicken or another meat. 

It's been lovely this week. Highs in the low 80s, humidity has been down in the 20% range, so it's felt lovely. We're supposed to get a good soaking tomorrow, I sure hope we do. Midweek we're supposed to get a frost already! What! 

Dinner tonight was a PB sandwich. I didn't feel like cooking or much like eating. 

Prayers for a quick recovery for your dear daddy, @redbadger! It's so frightening when they have a serious condition and don't want to take the medicine that will fix it. My daddy was probably the least compliant patient I've ever known. 

Nuttin' much going on here, been quiet and uneventful, just the way I like it. OOOOH, except for the price of feed! Holy Cow! A 50 lb bag of Alfalfa cubes just cost me $20 bucks at Atwoods and 40 lbs of Beet Pulp Pellets cost me $17 at the local TSC. YIKES! The Alfalfa cubes were a shocker because we usually buy them at the local hay broker for around $12.50 for 50 lbs. I just can't stand going into their office, they all chain smoke to the point of lighting the next one off the one they're currently smoking, and the air in there is THICK. Makes me choke and I can't breathe. So when I discovered we were short cubes and hubby is working this weekend, I went to Atwoods thinking, "How much worse can it be?". Well, I found out. Won't be doing that again!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@ DreamcatcherArabians, I know what you mean on the feed sticker shock. I bought a bag of Purina Strategy yesterday and 3 years ago I was paying$15 and yesterday I paid $27! Where the heck is this going to end?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

We aren’t the only ones on The short end of the money stick. Farmers have tons of soy bean and other crops that can’t move because the Mississippi River is at a record low and barges are stuck.









Low Mississippi River has barges running aground, farmers’ crops piling up - Investigate Midwest


Harvest season is underway for crops such as soybeans and corn, but farmers’ yields are piling up. Near-historic low water levels on the Mississippi River are slowing down barges and driving up shipping costs. With lower cargo capacity, shipments are getting backlogged. And until barge traffic...




investigatemidwest.org


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. Fortunately, my dad has very few chronic problems and is not medically complex, which works in his favor (no diabetes, heart failure, neuropathy, vascular disease). As far as I know he's doing well, although I haven't seen him since Thursday night as I've been at work and he went to his gf's last night. 

Work got busy yesterday and due to a dispatch error I ended up staying an hour past my off-time, and back again today. Whew.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ksbowman said:


> @ DreamcatcherArabians, I know what you mean on the feed sticker shock. I bought a bag of Purina Strategy yesterday and 3 years ago I was paying$15 and yesterday I paid $27! Where the heck is this going to end?


I don't know but I'm thinkin' Joe Simon and the Stanleys are going to be buying lots of horses this winter. People can't keep on with this.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy belated Friday! I was off work half the week so my Fridays are off… lol

The ice cream talk has me craving ice cream… I really like Sonic‘s banana shake! I get it extra thick…. Yum they use to use real bananas so the whole shake was tough to get through a straw lol haven’t had it in forever though. Might just have to though. Seafood galore this past week! 

Beach was awesome… had great times with friends and young dog(Ophelia) likes/enjoys the beach as much as Olaf.. yay! Pics below…. But love to get home to the ponies…. going to be a crazy few weeks though so not too happy. But a huge plus is that I will get to see my brother!! I’m beyond excited! It’s been since before Covid that I’ve seen him, really looking forward to that. Sad as we will do a small memorial for my mom as he wanted to wait till he came back.


























I hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Oh yeah same here @ksbowman on the feed…. It was a big jump! My feed store had a customer appreciation day and gave $5 off a bag… I stocked up…. Birthday month at TSC so will get two bags and get $5 bucks off each… but wow


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Agheera said:


> Ugh I understand how it feels seeing one of the horses in the garden hahaha. Mine are all space artists and actually lost their night freedom because of that! I would wake up almost every night to catch them and get them off the garden!
> 
> Your guy is beautiful!!


Oh no! I would be so disappointed if my horses got into the garden! Lol!! 
thank you!


----------



## wlchris3 (Nov 7, 2021)

*Well, it's kind of a messed up weekend for me. I had to work Saturday so no grooming horses. It looks like I will have hopefully two more Saturdays to groom horses before things shut down till spring.

Friday night we went to the Moose for supper. The meal was Slow cooked Texas Pulled Pork sandwiches with campfire beans, coleslaw and a pumpkin dessert. Saturday night was leftover pizza that I brought home from the Moose Thursday night, a couple handfuls of ranch crackers and the wife's pumpkin dessert that she didn't eat last night. Deb is making a roast tomorrow. I bought the roast and all the veggies for it when I went to get groceries the other day.

I would still like to share pictures from last weekend if I can figure out how to do it. I put most of them on Facebook.*


----------



## wlchris3 (Nov 7, 2021)

*Well here goes. This is the whole group this year. Large group this year. It varies from year to year. I am in the back in the doorway with the black hat and the plaid shirt. My wife, Deb, is one of the two with the blue sweatshirts with the horse on them, she is the one on the right. The building is the lodge where everybody that spends the night stays. 








*


----------



## wlchris3 (Nov 7, 2021)

*Here are a couple more. One of the grain bin and one of the lodge. I won't post all the individual pictures of the people on the horses since there are so many.








*


----------



## wlchris3 (Nov 7, 2021)

*Here is one of me with my three sisters and one of my nephews. Deb is in the background with the pink jacket on. I have one of just my sisters and I but this picture is better of the four of us.










Here is one of the groups of riders before they leave on the ride. It is something that is done before every ride where everyone lines up like this for pictures.










There were so many there this year that they had to split the group up into two rides.*


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy weekend! Today was one of the kids' birthdays. They chose a hike and a picnic for their present. Then I got home, took a short ride, fix a couple cabinets in the kitchen. All the exciting stuff. 

So far I'm liking fall in the midwest. I used to hate it in Wyoming because a) it snowed, b) it didn't last long, and c) winter was right behind it and would last for about 6 months.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians - Pork is traditional. The other meat is chicken. I use both. I use a smoked bbq boston butt with regular chicken cooked in stock. Have found if use smoked chicken to, its just a little to much. 

You mentioned La. They have a long tradition of making stews and gumbo from game/ what's available. . Brunswick stew kinda follows a similar path of olden times/ Cajun cooking. Red bean and rice is traditionally made on wash day- Monday

It was made in big cast iron witches pot kinda thing while they were outside doing wash. Brunswick stew was made that way also. Traditionally back then using hog head and a chicken, 

You will see lots of recipes and videos using all sorts of things. But real Brunswick stew absolutely does not have any lima beans or potatoes. Yes everyone makes it a little different, but real only has meats, tomato, corm salt ketchup, Worcestershire sauce and some of the chicken stock. While i don't use onion, it gets a pass as its not so much a vegetable but used for flavor. These days a lot of people put a little bbq sauce or hot sauce for taste. I dont but that is personal preference. I make mine a traditional as possible.


----------



## wlchris3 (Nov 7, 2021)

boots said:


> Happy weekend! Today was one of the kids' birthdays. They chose a hike and a picnic for their present. Then I got home, took a short ride, fix a couple cabinets in the kitchen. All the exciting stuff.
> 
> So far I'm liking fall in the midwest. I used to hate it in Wyoming because a) it snowed, b) it didn't last long, and c) winter was right behind it and would last for about 6 months.
> View attachment 1137053


* This picture reminds me of near my old stomping grounds, Rochester, IA, which is down river from Cedar Valley where the stables are. I hate cold and snow but there is something about fall that I like. *


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

wlchris3 said:


> * This picture reminds me of near my old stomping grounds, Rochester, IA, which is down river from Cedar Valley where the stables are. I hate cold and snow but there is something about fall that I like. *


I'm about 6 hours south of there.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

We do our seafood boils in those big pots. Lots of shrimp, alligator, crawdads, andouille sausage, crab, corn cob, tomatoes, onions, garlic, celery, potatoes, Old Bay, Cajun Seasoning, a bunch of bay leaves and rice, you can't serve anything good without the rice. 

As far as what they put in the pots, I learned a long time ago, just don't ask. It's always delicious and if you don't ask until after you eat, you won't mind finding out.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians oh-yes-I-do-mind-finding-out😂😂.

Like the time, at about age 13, My friend’s grandfather owned the local roadhouse. We were allowed in the kitchen to eat. The white chicken pieces were really tasty but different —- that’s because it was rattlesnake meat - Mississauga Rattlesnake to be specific. I should have known because her granddad had a bounty on rattlesnakes. He would turn them over to someone who would milk them for their venom for a snakebite serum —

I went in that bar for many years, eventually on the drinking side, and never ate anything but French fries or something I had to rip the bag open😂😂

2. DH dug out the heated tubs & stall buckets. Cloroxed them out, hooked ‘‘em up, filled them all with water, and volt tested them in preparation for the coming nights we will dip into the 20’s, then the low 30’s for a few days following. Blah<—— I know I said “blah” earlier but allow me to repeat myself - BLAH🤯🤯

3. Critter chiropractor visits everyone on Monday. That is always enjoyable for them. Wednesday is the vet/dentist - that won’t be enjoyable for anyone. Farrier will be here over the weekend. My checkbook will be crying for help 🤐🤐


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’ll try anything. I will say though, I did stop eating something once that was very tasty, but it just bugged me. It was a rabbit I raised as a pet. I’ve eaten lots of pets, but for whatever reason that crossed the line and I just couldn’t do it. It was good though, so I would eat rabbit, but that one made me sad.

Now, I eat a lot of calf nuts and that type of thing, so I don’t see any issue with what something is. @walkinthewalk I remember being super mad as a kid because my uncle did the rattlesnake thing and no one let me try it. Granted, it was the first time they’d ever done it and they were a little leery so not wanting to feed it to a small child, but I still have a grudge about it! Lol


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

My weekend consisted of a three day rodeo and still mid-90’s degree days, so it was hot and I’m still having electrical issues with my LQ trailer so it was frustrating as well. I didn’t have any help this weekend so had to put up my panels and load and unload the generator by myself and that thing is a beast! Where are those dang step and fetch it boys when you need them???I’ve been gone three days so have had to play catch up today at home. 

Pic from the weekend: Skip and me getting ready to present the colors Saturday night. 










Regarding feed prices, I’m lucky my husband works at Tractor Supply so I get a discount thank goodness! 

Y’all have a great week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

@walkinthewalk, I DO draw the line at snake. I just kinda figure that anything that's that nasty alive, I don't need to eat once it's dead. I'll just give it a pass. I know I've eaten snake, as @aubie says, my ancestors are well known for making do with whatever they find. My big brother used to say, "If it don't run away or fight back, I'll eat it. Heck, as long as it don't run too fast or fight too hard, I'll eat it anyhow.". 

@Knave, I don't do snakes and I have eaten rabbit but I'm kind of like you, those little soft rabbits kinda seem sort of sad. 

@Txshecat0423, even with a discount those feed prices hurt, big time. The thing that bothers me most about it is, the HUGE jump they've taken. It's not been long ago that they were all around $13-14 per bag and now they've gone up $3-4 per bag. I know my income hasn't gone up anywhere near that much and of course, horse feed isn't the only thing that's shot up. Dog food, and people food too, has gotten really high really quick. It's kind of scary.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It is kind of scary @Dreamcatcher Arabians. I know from the production standpoint though, it’s not hitting our pockets either. The simple cost of fertilizer for us has doubled. I’m not positive, but I think it went from 60k to 120k. So, you can fathom that the 3 to 4 dollars a bag likely doesn’t cut the excess spending. Now, we also use a lot of fuel, and I’m sure your vehicle shows what that is like. So, things like that have just made it really hard.

Like I say, I don’t know if there is someone making more money, but it’s kind of like an overall inflation, as far as I’m seeing. Yet, we work for wages, and like you those have not increased. I think probably things could get scary at some point. I mean, I feel pretty comfortable in this moment, probably as comfortable as I’ve ever been, but money is something I’ve never had in any excess. Lol. I mean, we have had too little to live comfortably, and now we have just about right.

Now, I don’t know that having more than the ability to live makes really much of a difference, because I’m quite happy, but I guess I’ve never been there. Lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

@Knave, I'd feel a lot better if I thought most of the increase was going to the farmer. I know it's not though. The hay broker we normally buy our cubes from normally sell at $480/ton for alfalfa cubes. What I just paid for Alfalfa cubes at Atwoods adds up to $800/ton. So, if the broker is making money at $480/ton, and they're the middleman, I know they aren't paying that much, then how much is the retailer making with that amount of mark up? OUCH! The beet pulp was about $12.49/50 lb. bag about a month ago and I just paid $17.49 at TSC. That's a HUGE increase in 30 days and again, I know it's not going to the farmer. 

My truck was costing me UNDER $45 per fill for diesel a year ago. Now I'm up over $125. ZOIKS! And I just paid $17.49 for 4 lbs of Kirkland butter at Costco. It was very long ago I bought the same thing and it was around $6.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder @Dreamcatcher Arabians how much one could make as a broker… I think the neighbor’s do really well selling straight to horse owners, but that’s a lot of extra headache…


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Knave said:


> Sometimes I wonder @Dreamcatcher Arabians how much one could make as a broker… I think the neighbor’s do really well selling straight to horse owners, but that’s a lot of extra headache…


Sure is. I don't think it would be worth it to me. I do better with the animals.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@walkinthewalk , the below freezing weather is supposed to hit us too. I've got the heaters in the 2 big tanks but the minis are still at their summer barn with no electricity. I'm torn about moving them so soon since it's only going to be for 2 nights, the last I looked, and in the high 40's/low 50's during the day. Then a couple of days after that back into the high 70's for daytime temps.  The dilemma is their summer barn has more air flow and their winter barn is snugger. Not that they really need snugger with the winter woolies they grow. LOL


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Monday all!! It's crazy when you have to work twice as hard coming back after 2 1/2 days off! Busy busy! But wanted to pop in on the weather... today high 75+ low will be upper 30's... a 40 degree difference!! I don't like it... just don't like it when it drops that much that quick... my guys are still slick so need to think on this... I know they will be fine they have a little bit of round bale and I have some really good squares of Orchard and Alfalfa so may load up slow feed nets tonight... Wednesday low is 31, but the high isn't crazy mid 50's! Then warm back up... ugh!

Ok so one more thing to add! lol... I have eaten snake... not sure if they told me or not but I like gator tail which I thought tasted similar... and we raised rabbits growing up for consumption... my dad made good rabbit.. they weren't house pets though...


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@lb27312 I think that was the difference for me about the rabbits we ate. They were house pets! I mean, I sat and watched TV with that rabbit every night. I think that’s too close for consumption. Lol

There is always a big difference between night and day here. Our low was 30 and the day will hit 73 they say. Our horses are used to it though. Sometimes it’s so stinking dramatic the differences!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Knave we had our own smokehouse when I was growing up. The worst day came when MY Dairy cow, stopped giving milk and ended up in that smokehouse. I loved that cow. I was only four and she always happily let me milk her.

I think that is when I really started to not like meat; dad trying to make me eat the fat didn’t help either. Mom would wait until he went to the barn to milk, cut the fat up, feed it to the cats waiting on the back porch, then excuse me from the dinner table, lol.

Weather: 30(F) ATM (6:30AM). I checked the weather in Huntington Beach, CA, where Duncan came from — it is currently 62(F) and it’s 4:30 AM out there😳. Duncan has a great coat and has gained back all the weight he lost plus a few pounds. He looks good going into winter. Not being used to true hard keepers, I was worried I might not get enough weight on him, in time. I have the critter chiropractor to thank for that👍👍

Duncan seemed to enjoy the cold last night, bucking up going into the barn. He followed DH back down to close the paddock gate and acted like he was going back out to pasture. DH has picked up a few things from me after all - he pointed to the barn and said “no, go get cookies and your supper”. Duncan is a cookie monger and comes running for “COOKIES!!!” , so he sorta bucked his way back to the barn - where I had to have cookies waiting as Duncan does not like broken cookie promises🥰. Cookies can simply be soda crackers but paying up is important, lol


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@walkinthewalk , So happy Duncan has fit in so well and is giving you so much joy! He sure is a good looker and sounds like his personality is really blooming.


----------



## twhvlr (Jul 5, 2017)

We’ve been hitting 20 degrees here the past few mornings. Then up to 60 during the day. That’s not supposed to happen in October! 
On a higher/lower note, depending on how you look at it, I may have to report for possible jury duty tomorrow. I’ve always wanted to do it but they have always been dismissed in the past so we shall see.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@twhvlr I’ve always kind of wanted to do it too, although I know the chairs get uncomfortable in court. I thought it would be interesting to do once in a life. Yet, everything is dismissed in my town too. I worked for the court for a while, and it always felt like I needed to get on this mad rush to prepare for a jury trial, but they never happened.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Howdy! 

@Knave - we didn't have pets in the house but yeah it would have been tough to eat something I watched TV with! lol We did have a pig at one time that loved my brother, for some reason it wasn't with the rest, the pig would actually meet my brother at the bus stop... one day I look in a paper bag that was sitting on the washer and there was Peanut's head... later in life I told my mom she had to pay for all the therapy! lol she was not amused! I have lived out west with Wrangler and the temps do swing but for some reason here it's different...

@twhvlr - I've served twice... I never got why people tried to get out of it. I was independent so I probably back then could have(as I would miss pay) but I always thought I would want someone like me on a jury if I did something bad. 

Didn't get quite as cold as it was supposed to. Went out and they were fuzzy, laid my head on Wrangler's side and loved the warmth of his hair... messaged his belly and got a nice loud sound and we just sat there... then the same as the others... it's weird, I know I'm weird but, I can feel Captain and Chal's belly button but can't feel Wrangler's... just a thought!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@lb27312 it is odd to not feel it, but I guess if you think of other animals… I can feel most of the puppy’s belly buttons, but a couple I cannot at all. Junie B I can feel. I can feel all the horses, but I wonder if Wrangler is like those couple of puppies who just seem to have healed it away.

I’m sure the climate makes a difference. I can read about someone complaining about a certain temperature, and think my horses are perfectly fine at a much more extreme temperature. Yet, I always figure there is something to it. Probably humidity and whatever else.

My cousin left here to cowboy in other places. She went to Nebraska first, and it sounded crazy different. Cowboying there the horses can’t keep weight on. They drop like crazy and have to be supplemented, and they can’t make the kind of days they can here. That blew my mind. We talked about what it could possibly be, and she blamed the ground, which makes sense, but we hit some sandy places.

I guess that everywhere has its own requirements, and for whatever reason that changes things that sound the same. I wonder if it is like that for people too…


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’ve been summoned to jury duty twice. Both times it was for Sexual Assault of a Child. Once they questioned me individually and found out I was a fan of the Lorena Bobbitt method of punishment for that particular crime, they sent me on my merry way 

We didn’t get attached to the livestock growing up and we did butcher our own beef and chickens. I despised the chickens/rooster so I was never sorry they were done away with. We had a couple of hogs my younger siblings raised to show and a bobcat got them two days before the show. My siblings were heartbroken, they spent a lot of time getting them ready. I think we did probably salvage the meat from those, we were pretty poor growing up. I remember eating squirrel and rabbit.

The worst meat I have eaten was an extremely poorly prepared cabrito (?). So gross and tasted so weird, I’ve never even tried goat again. I was married to someone (maybe my first husband…I lose track LOL) whose family butchered their own hogs and head sausage is another “delicacy” I won’t eat. I think I’d rather try snake than ever eat either of those things again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I was only called in for jury duty once. The guy who was being tried for breaking into a home and stealing anything of value. I had previous knowledge of him trespassing . So I had no doubt he was guilty. When they ask us if we had any reason we could not give an unbiased verdict I raised my hand. The judge called me to the bench with the defense attorney and asked why. I told her and she said juror dismissed and thanked me for my honesty.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been put on notice for jury duty a lot, the latest for Federal court not too long ago, but have only got the call to come in once. It was for a murder trial and I think I took the jury questioning too literal so got dismissed. When they asked if any of us had ever broken the law I had to raise my hand and tell them I don't wear my seatbelt because they have no right to tell me I have to. I'm surprised the cops weren't out waiting for me when I left. I don't even get notices for that court anymore, the judge must have crossed me off the list permanently. LOL


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

I have been sent notice twice, and both times wasn't needed (they have a line you call the day before to find out if your "group" needs to show up). Some of the courthouses locally are a pain to get to, or they send you to one that's in your county but on the far end at 8am. (You can request a closer one of it's a hardship). 

I got my first notice in 2006 and then didn't get one until this year. I think the state must have lost me when I moved.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I've been called once for jury duty at the sheriff court. Friends have been called multiple times. They had to phone every day to see if they are needed. They found it extremly hard to arrange cover for work projects. 

As for the worst meat, it has to be tripe. My mum cooked it when I was young and everyone hated it. I don't remember what it was like (I've probably erased the memory from my brain) but it gives me the dry boke  (as we'd say here) every time I think about it. She never cooked it again. I think she had had it as a child and forgotten what it was actually like.

A close second is cold potted hough - meat from a cooked shin bone. I never understood why my parents liked it.

I can take or leave sheep's pluck - heart, lungs and liver - haggis or taigeis. It depends on the butcher as they have their own way of making it. 

I do like black pudding/blood pudding. Nothing like a fry-up with it, eggs and bacon. My butcher makes a great version and stornoway black pudding is the best. I'll need to buy some tomorrrow!

My grandparents ate rabbits and other game but my mum couldn't face cooking and eating 'bunnies'.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

First time I was called to Jury Duty was in SoCal. I was to report the week I was moving to Tennessee, so I got out of that one — it wasn’t the duty I would have minded, it was the obnoxious drive because you can’t go to the local drugstore in SoCal without packing a lunch and having a full tank of gas.

The second time was in Tennessee shortly after I moved here. Initially several of us sat for a week deciding whether or not cases should go to trial. Most of them were drug cases or drugs involving the driver hitting someone head on.

The last case was one everyone but me wanted to dismiss. It involved a grandfather whose grandson refused to pay granddad for several bags of horse feed the grandfather had bought for his own horses and the kid just helped himself to, without asking and without intent to pay.

Everyone seemed to think that was ok, so I asked to be heard. I explained my years experience owning horses so I was familiar with what even the cheapest bag of feed cost at that time. I explained in detail why the disrespectful grandson should not be let off the hook, starting with the fact the grandfather was on a fixed retirement income and if the blood grandfather was filing charges for horse feed, there was probably a lot more to the grandson’s story.

The case went to jury trial and the kid (who was over 21) lost👍👍


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I can tell you a story of the worst meat ever! When I was pregnant with my girls, I was a little touchy personality wise. So, remember that part of the story.

I was pregnant with my second daughter, and I spent the whole day preparing this meal. I killed some chickens, butchered them, and went to cooking. There was a gravy that went with the dish, and when my husband got his food he didn’t get the gravy. So I was cranky “I don’t want to hear about how you don’t like it.”

I was feeding the baby, who was eating the heck out of it like it was the best thing she’d ever had (she always loved food, and the rangier the better). Husband was over there pushing it around his plate. I was getting hot mad. So, I finally took a bite.

A side note, of great importance, was that we were in a massive Mormon cricket invasion. The chickens had been gorging themselves on the nasty things. That bite of meat tasted how a dead Mormon cricket smells! It was repulsive. So, I took it from the baby, apologized, and threw it to the dogs. The dogs took a sniff and walked away!

It was so awful I’ve never butchered a chicken again! Lol. I buy my chicken at the store.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Knave I see the humor in that as you tell the story but your husband is lucky he didn’t get it with the ax that still had chicken blood on it 😂😂

I remember being 8-1/2 months pregnant and the baby was huge. I was standing and reached across the table to pick up some dishes — knocking over a glass of milk with the baby. 

My son’s father was the second oldest of eight and saw the humor in that. I did not - he wore what was left in his milk glass😇😇

To the men on this forum who look forward to children some day: never NEVER make fun of anything your pregnant wife does, regardless of how humorous it may seem. If she laughs that’s ok but don’t you dare laugh😇😇


----------



## twhvlr (Jul 5, 2017)

Well, jury duty is cancelled. Darn. I’ll just have to go for a horseback ride in the morning to console myself!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I just spent six hours at the barn, lol.

The vet /dentist was supposed to be here at 9:15 AM but good ole GPS took her thru the toolies and she got here at 10:15, after calling to say “I’m passing the fish hatchery, where are you from that”. I replied “Not as close as you’d like me to be” 😱😱. Why I have zero use for GPS and still rely on those old fashioned things called road maps👍👍

She gave Rusty 1CC (ONE CC) of two kinds of Happy Juice and he was still grabbing speculum 😳😳. He had points - how do they get points when they saw the dentist last year? He has that one tooth in the back that is sort of laying over and has to be watched but he is still good for an annual visit, instead of bi-annual. She also cleaned the tartar off his canines. Rusty’s sheath cleaning on,y provided a couple of small beans, Rusty finished up with further poking of a needle full of test vaccine.

Duncan had points but nothing major. The vet was surprised and puzzled as to why he has two teeth across from each other, that appear to broken. She said they don’t have the appearance of being worn down. *Since I know nothing about Hunter/Jumpers, I’m asking anyone with that experience who reads this if, how he would hold the bit (and the type of bit) might have something to do with those two teeth being ”ground” off?*

Duncan had one bean the size of an extra large quarter and he also got a tetanus vaccine.

I stayed at the barn until they had their sea legs underneath them, turning them out at 12:45 PM.

They will probably won’t speak to me for the rest of the week.

Rusty









Duncan


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> Duncan had points but nothing major. The vet was surprised and puzzled as to why he has two teeth across from each other, that appear to broken. She said they don’t have the appearance of being worn down. *Since I know nothing about Hunter/Jumpers, I’m asking anyone with that experience who reads this if, how he would hold the bit (and the type of bit) might have something to do with those two teeth being ”ground” off?*


Back in the day they used to carve a 'bit seat' in the teeth but I haven't seen that in 25-30 years and I've NEVER seen it out here. I did see it fairly regularly in the 1960's, 1970's, 1980's in CA & AZ. Not so much since the mid 1990's anyhow. LOL! I just saw an article talking about a 'new' procedure of creating bit seats, dated 2004. ERM.....not so much. Here's a link to an article that explains it pretty well. That's what your description brings to mind for me. Bit Seats


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Back in the day they used to carve a 'bit seat' in the teeth but I haven't seen that in 25-30 years and I've NEVER seen it out here. I did see it fairly regularly in the 1960's, 1970's, 1980's in CA & AZ. Not so much since the mid 1990's anyhow. LOL! I just saw an article talking about a 'new' procedure of creating bit seats, dated 2004. ERM.....not so much. Here's a link to an article that explains it pretty well. That's what your description brings to mind for me. Bit Seats


Thank you! I will read the article. I really appreciate your information, although I gotta say it wasn’t what I was expecting, lolol

However, it makes sense because the vet did say the teeth were equally “ground”, or broke off or something. She just knew it wasn’t normal wear and especially since the teeth were equal.

Duncan is coming 27 so still pretty young for such a procedure.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> Duncan is coming 27 so still pretty young for such a procedure.


Being out in CA, so he probably got it done at an early age, especially if he was going to run at the track.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Being out in CA, so he probably got it done at an early age, especially if he was going to run at the track.


He‘s a Dutch Warmblood so not likely he was on the track. Would he have a tattoo if he did run and never won anything?

My understanding is Duncan did some Dressage in his early years and spent the rest as quite a big winning hunter/jumper. A teenage girl supposedly rode him for quite some time and the words to me were ”Duncan was in the blue more than he wasn’t “.

It‘s a shame he had to fully retire because he is a horse that still wants to work. However, the sports medicine vet was adamant about not riding him for more than 10-15 minutes and gently at that.

P.S. The article you linked is a good one. People ought to read that every time their horse’s head shaking is chalked up to bad behavior. Thanks again💐💐


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Duplicate post🤯🤯


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

@walkinthewalk, I don't know why I though he was a TB. They had to be tattooed in order to run their first race, until 2019. After 2019 they require microchips.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> @walkinthewalk, I don't know why I though he was a TB. They had to be tattooed in order to run their first race, until 2019. After 2019 they require microchips.


Bit seats still makes the most sense now that you‘ve mentioned it. Someone in the H/J world probably knew someone in the racing world and thought it was a good idea. I can see the logic behind it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> Bit seats still makes the most sense now that you‘ve mentioned it. Someone in the H/J world probably knew someone in the racing world and thought it was a good idea. I can see the logic behind it.


It was very common when I rode hunt and jumped. I don't know if Western riders ever did that or not.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I would have the Dentist do a bit seat to my barrel horses during a float.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My Salty Pony said:


> I would have the Dentist do a bit seat to my barrel horses during a float.





Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It was very common when I rode hunt and jumped. I don't know if Western riders ever did that or not.


This sure has turned out to be educational 🤠👍🤠👍


----------

